# Mad Professor Royal Blue Overdrive RBOD circuit



## jorgevz65 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hello how are you?
Does anyone have the circuit or know what circuit the Mad Professor Royal Blue Overdrive pedal was based on?


----------



## music6000 (Aug 19, 2022)

jorgevz65 said:


> Hello how are you?
> Does anyone have the circuit or know what circuit the Mad Professor Royal Blue Overdrive pedal was based on?


This is on freestompboxes.org
Looks like a Tubescreamer variant with Bass control, LED's for clipping????:


----------

